# N guage Motor Brushes



## harrytown (Nov 14, 2010)

Hi again,

Looking for info on resources for n guage motor brushes other then ebay, any one have any info please, I know there are many types of brushes, but hoping for a source or two on some, i have differerent locomotives.


----------

